# Legendary cruiser Varyag's flag brought from SKorea welcomed in RF



## shamrock

> St. PETERSBURG, July 13 (Itar-Tass) -- The flag of the legendary cruiser Varyag, which was brought from South Korea, was solemnly welcomed in Kronstadt, a Petersburg’s neighbourhood, on Sunday.
> 
> The Varyag flag was initially brought to Kronstadt, a city closely connected with the history of the heroic cruiser and the whole Russian Navy. Taking part in a ceremony of honouring the Varyag flag on the Yakornaya Square of Kronstadt were Petersburg Governor Valentina Matvienko, wife of the Russian president Svetlana Medvedev, Patriarch of Moscow and All Russia Kiril, public personalities, naval sailors, naval veterans and Kronstadt residents.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://www.itar-tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=14140792&PageNum=0


----------



## John Crossland

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_cruiser_Varyag_(1899)


----------

